# How to update GRUB from a live CD?



## hellrazor (Nov 12, 2010)

AKA I borked my grub.cfg so Mint is no longer on it. I've tried to *chroot* from a live CD but it keeps giving me BS (even after I read a guide about how to do it properly), so I can't just *grub-mkconfig* like what would make sense.

I'm currently trying to mount my hard drive to make *chroot*ing easier, but it keeps telling me that it can't find sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.


----------



## DIBL (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's everything you'll ever to know about Grub-pc (aka Grub 2):  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106368.0

I'd go to Section 4 and, with a Live CD to boot, just reinstall grub-pc and let update-grub build a new boot menu.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------

